# Problems in marriage



## Male73 (Apr 6, 2019)

I love my wife but always have the sense of being unloved


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

What does your wife do, or not do ? Why do you feel unloved ?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Does she love anything?

If so, what....whom?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

How do you and your wife communicate? Do you connect well? I've noticed that in your short time here you've been condescending, rude, and sarcastic to other posters. Is this how you communicate with your wife?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why? Is it her, or is it you?

Have you always felt unloved?

Would counselling help?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> How do you and your wife communicate? Do you connect well? I've noticed that in your short time here you've been condescending, rude, and sarcastic to other posters. Is this how you communicate with your wife?


Hasn’t he only made two posts?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Chaparral said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > How do you and your wife communicate? Do you connect well? I've noticed that in your short time here you've been condescending, rude, and sarcastic to other posters. Is this how you communicate with your wife?
> ...


I think a couple were deleted. He basically jumped right in and called another new poster a troll.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi @Male73.

Sorry you're here, welcome to TAM.

How long have you been married (M)?

A few more details?

There's a lot of good help here, by more experienced than I.


----------

